# Pictures and YouTube videos on forum posts



## Harri Rautiainen

Now we have a capability to easily embed YouTube videos on the forum posts.
Just paste the YouTube file number from the URL and surround it with Youtube tags (click the red button on advanced mode editing beam). E.g.


PHP:


[MEDIA=youtube]sTaqBdUY6jA[/MEDIA]

==============================================




Click "*I AGREE*" to view the video.


----------



## tjontheroad

Cool Harri  Just one question... Who are those yodelers? They're rockin"!!!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

tjontheroad said:


> Cool Harri  Just one question... Who are those yodelers? They're rockin"!!!


They are a Finnish a cappella group singing a Finnish folk song.
I think that group is now broken up, but somehow this old performance became an internet hit.


----------



## tjontheroad

Shame... One hit wonder


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

*Pictures and Youtube videos*



> Q. Can we post pictures, etc.?
> A. For pictures and sound files we have a separate SOTW group: groups.yahoo.com/group/saxontheweb
> It's possible that the new forum will have additional space to store pictures, etc., but don't count on it.


You can count on it. Pictures can be posted:
1. If available somewhere in the WWW by inserting its URL using IMG-tags:


PHP:


[IMG]http://YourImageURL[/IMG]

2. Or upload it as an attachment from your computer.

Youtube videos can be posted by inserting its unique code inside the YOUTUBE-tags:


PHP:


[MEDIA=youtube]Youtubecode[/MEDIA]


----------



## Honker

2. Or upload it as an attachment from your computer.


I want to post some pics of a mouthpiece I am selling. But I can't see how to upload as an attachment. Perhaps I'm missing something obvious? I don't have them anywhere else on the www only on my computer. Ah! I just noticed I may not post attachments.


----------



## Turnaround

I have been having a similar question. I see other posts with huge pictures and many pictures. I have been unable to do similar pictures. My upload limit seems very small. This post alone would put me over the limit.

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=67427


----------



## Chris S

You can host pictures on SOTW, but there are very strict (and small) size limits on them. The best thing to do is sign up for a free Flickr or Photobucket account, host them there, and then use the IMG tags to put them on here. No size limitations that way. The reason for the limits has to do with bandwidth usage which is a whole other trout altogether.

I'm not sure if forum contributors get the ability to upload to the SOTW server or not, that's something that Harri will have to tackle. But I'd personally prefer the method that I suggested because that way you can share with anyone, send links via email, use those photos for eBay, etc.


----------



## bobsax

will costco photo work? 
Is there a step by step tutorial somewhere ? What are IMG tags?
test link failed 
[


----------



## kcp

The image tags are the things that look like this --> *[*IMG*]*insert picture URL here *[/*IMG*]*

This can be easilly acheived using the insert image button -->









Click on it, enter picture URL in the box that appears, then click OK and voilà! The images tags will automatically inserted for you


----------



## bobsax

thank you kcp
So do you know what sites work? 
It doesn't look like my Costco Photo Center works. Maybe an iPhoto app like mobile me?
any Mac folks out there?


----------



## kcp

bobsax said:


> thank you kcp
> So do you know what sites work?
> It doesn't look like my Costco Photo Center works. Maybe an iPhoto app like mobile me?
> any Mac folks out there?


I really don't know about that. My pictures are self hosted or I'm using the attachement function - Sorry I can't help you about Costco Photo or iPhoto. I also don't own a Mac - Maybe that someone else can help?


----------

